# tournament casting rods



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a zipplex rod or blank? i'm looking to get a tournament rod preferably a century or a zipplex


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

unless someone in here wants to part ways with one, it is gonna be a UK website. Fleabay if you are lucky.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The SCUSA Nationals are coming up in mid Sept. There are usually a few rods for sale floating around at these events.

Tommy


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Not to rob his thread but I thought these questions apply to above. What are the price ranges for the above listed? When buying a tourney rod is it best to get one rated for the tourney weights? I wouldnt think you would use one rated 6nbait if your thowing a 125 gram tourney sinker or would you??


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

mud,
you may want to check this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQOeAzhJpZo
now i realize not everyone throws like tommy, but i believe that is over 800' with an AFAW big beach fishing rod. you can check tommy's board
http://www.carolinacastpro.com/
for prices. i throw an AFAW Universal as my primary fishing rod and it is the best fishing rod i have ever used.
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

mud said:


> Not to rob his thread but I thought these questions apply to above. What are the price ranges for the above listed? When buying a tourney rod is it best to get one rated for the tourney weights? I wouldnt think you would use one rated 6nbait if your thowing a 125 gram tourney sinker or would you??


Mud,

The prices on used tourney rods will vary depending on age and condition. One thing is for sure though, used Zziplexes hold there value pretty well.

A new zziplex tourney blank (Primo syncro, hst, zti, FT etc) may run 600.00+. A used one can go from 250-500 (or more) depending again on age and condition.

The rod rating can be a little deceptive when all out tournament casting. A rod rated for 175 grams fishing may work perfectly on a 125 gram all out tournament cast. Heck I use a TTR for the 125 and it is a pretty stiff rod.

Tommy


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

great thanks. Confusing but will keep it in mind while looking.


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

thank's guys for the info i may have a zippy coming soon


----------



## gloomas316 (Apr 25, 2009)

[if u got a ceuntry u need no other its the future of distance casting


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

eyes only said:


> [if u got a ceuntry u need no other its the future of distance casting


Century is becoming the top dog, but there are still plenty of Zzippy users out there. And of course there are others that will work like the AFAW Big Beach, Breakaway HDX with the TB and so on. You can even use one of the older Breakaway 2pc1pc with a tournament butt(if you can find one).


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I sold one of my Zzippies last year and got pretty much what I paid for it, so yes they hold their value very well.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Tommy said:


> The SCUSA Nationals are coming up in mid Sept. There are usually a few rods for sale floating around at these events.
> 
> Tommy



Also apologize for the thread hijack, but have the dates for Nationals changed? I was thinking it was October sometime. 

Evan


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Evan,
eyeball the dates on this thread.... it's a rather old thread brought back to life.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

:redface::redface:

Thanks for that KC.

Evan


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a Zziplex Dymic LT14.......PM me if interested....


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ryan white of hatteras jacks has numerous centurys and they are priced well below the zzippys


----------



## SCCoastal (Jan 25, 2009)

If you're interested in a Century, try Gerry's Fishing Tackle (www.gerrysfishing.com). Even after paying for shipping and the exchange rate, you still come out cheaper by buying from the UK. You could also try Spotty Dog Tackle. They were a little slow with a recent order, but I think they have the problem worked out. I was able to get a Kompressor SS 200 bucks less from them than I could here in the US. Spotty Dog only sells Century, but I think Gerry's has both Century and ZZiplex.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

demonfish said:


> ryan white of hatteras jacks has numerous centurys and they are priced well below the zzippys


i have centurys and its well price below ryan.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

Steve posted this thread almost a year ago. I think he has a rod now.

Tommy


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

tommy your right where the heck did this come from?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Eyes only resurected it... lol


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*yes sir this is a old post*

Yeah fellas I already have a rod , I got nervous when I saw this thread , I thought my computer threw it self back in time....LOL


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Heck it's about time for a new one now. Speaking of which. Tommy, have you had a chance to try out the new TTR yet? If so is it about the same as the old red one?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

SCCoastal said:


> I was able to get a Kompressor SS 200 bucks less from them than I could here in the US.


I would think your savings had more to do with good timing . . . Shopping around and buying a single rod when the £ / $ exchange is favorable for a US resident is much different than a US shop making a stock purchase and then having inventory that must be priced according to the exchange at _*that*_ time (when it could have been $2 to the Pound . . . )

Such a disparity that you are bragging about really isn't a bat to beat the shops here in the USA that stock UK tackle . . . Ya got a good deal, pat yourself on the back and look at the bigger picture.



ooeric said:


> i have centurys and its well price below ryan.


And where was your guy last week when Ryan was in VA casting with us, talking tackle, dispensing tips and donating door prizes?

Thanks for your help though, none of us knew an on-line operation could beat the prices of a brick and mortar full service tackle shop. And naming it displays even more class . . .


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well its not like im doing it commercially.. more of a side hobby.
i just have alot of gear here. lol some old some new. hence why i can sell it cheaper then ryan.

obviously.. you cant sell a used item when you can get it new for that price.


----------



## SCCoastal (Jan 25, 2009)

Sgt_Slough said:


> I would think your savings had more to do with good timing . . . Shopping around and buying a single rod when the £ / $ exchange is favorable for a US resident is much different than a US shop making a stock purchase and then having inventory that must be priced according to the exchange at _*that*_ time (when it could have been $2 to the Pound . . . )
> 
> Such a disparity that you are bragging about really isn't a bat to beat the shops here in the USA that stock UK tackle . . . Ya got a good deal, pat yourself on the back and look at the bigger picture.
> 
> ...



Hey chief, I'm not trying to start anything, I was only answering the fella's question. He wanted to know, so I shared my information. Sorry it didn't jive with your opinions, but this website is for everyone's opinions and viewpoints, not just your's. 

I understand that a stocking dealer has to base his retail price on the price he paid, but it still stands that a US resident can get a rod cheaper directly from the UK. When the exchange rate becomes less favorable, that won't be the case, but for recent history it has been the case. 

I not saying that US shops are inferior to UK or online shops, although it looks like you've put those words in my mouth. All I tried to do was give a guy some information about buying a rod. Excuse the hell out of me.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

dead thread


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

ooeric said:


> well its not like im doing it commercially.. more of a side hobby.
> i just have alot of gear here. lol some old some new. hence why i can sell it cheaper then ryan.
> 
> obviously.. you cant sell a used item when you can get it new for that price.


The poor syntax of your original post made me think you were discussing a relationship you had with a retailer that beats Ryan's (specifically _*Ryan's*_) prices; hence my reply.

That you were _actually_ discussing *YOU* re-selling your *USED* equipment makes the dropping of Ryan's name even more offensive.

Therefore I'll stick to my original reply to you; the sentiments still apply and I'll re-quote it here just in case you forgot . . . 



Sgt_Slough said:


> And where was your guy last week when Ryan was in VA casting with us, talking tackle, dispensing tips and donating door prizes?
> 
> Thanks for your help though, none of us knew an on-line operation could beat the prices of a brick and mortar full service tackle shop. And naming it displays even more class . . .


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

SCCoastal said:


> Hey chief, I'm not trying to start anything, I was only answering the fella's question. He wanted to know, so I shared my information.


Well little brave, I wasn't accusing you of starting anything, just trying to show the issue is a bit more complex than you claim. The simple fact that the question you are answering was posted in July of '08 when the exchange was $2 = 1£ belies your information. 



SCCoastal said:


> [Sorry it didn't jive with your opinions, but this website is for everyone's opinions and viewpoints, not just your's.


If you had offered your "opinion" back then and he followed it he would not have been able to match your results from this year. That's all my "opinion' stated . . . Your savings are the result of a very fluid market that happened to benefit a direct buy US consumer _at the moment you bought_ and it may not be repeatable in the future (or right now for that matter).



SCCoastal said:


> I understand that a stocking dealer has to base his retail price on the price he paid, but it still stands that a US resident can get a rod cheaper directly from the UK. When the exchange rate becomes less favorable, that won't be the case, but for recent history it has been the case.


Watch out, that guy you see when you look in the mirror is making some good points.



SCCoastal said:


> I not saying that US shops are inferior to UK or online shops, although it looks like you've put those words in my mouth. All I tried to do was give a guy some information about buying a rod.


Not trying to put any words into your mouth; all I wanted to say is that the savings you alluded were automatic are not and that there are other concerns to be considered. We won't even delve into the warranty implications if breakage occurs. How fast do your savings evaporate if you need to handle *that* all on your own?



SCCoastal said:


> Excuse the hell out of me.


OK, you're excused.


----------



## SCCoastal (Jan 25, 2009)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Well little brave, I wasn't accusing you of starting anything, just trying to show the issue is a bit more complex than you claim. The simple fact that the question you are answering was posted in July of '08 when the exchange was $2 = 1£ belies your information.
> 
> 
> If you had offered your "opinion" back then and he followed it he would not have been able to match your results from this year. That's all my "opinion' stated . . . Your savings are the result of a very fluid market that happened to benefit a direct buy US consumer _at the moment you bought_ and it may not be repeatable in the future (or right now for that matter).
> ...


----------

